# Counter Strike Condition Zero Install Problems



## Shebobo

I have a:

Intel Pentium 4 2.80GHz
512 MB Ram
Microsoft Win XP Home Edition-Service Pack 1
128 MB DDR ATI Radeon 9800 Pro

I bought Counter Strike Condition Zero (CS-CZ) today.  When I put the install disk (#1) into the CD-ROM Drive the installation menu pops up on the screen.  I then click "install" and the screen goes back to my desktop with the CD-ROM still running..no install.  I then opened CS-CZ from "my computer" and clicked on the autorun icon, then CZsetup icon, and then setup icon and nada..it won't install.  I have also tried installing the game from the DVD drive and again the installation menu pops up, but when when I click install nothing happens.  

Is anyone else having this problem?  I have searched the internet, but the only complaints I read are about multiplayer gaming.  Forget about multiplayer, I just want to install the bastard.

I was able to install it on my Win 98 computer with no problems, but that computer is slow and the video card is not great.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moltig

I don't think its weird that I have the same exact [email protected]#*ing problem on account of all this shit is from "Valve" but it is funny to me that I also tried the exact same method as you...
 trying all drives "including DVD" in fact if i didn't know this was posted by you, i probably would've thought i wrote this and forgot...but if you find the answer to this pls. e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Death_Shadow

Hmmm..the same problem. Have you ever tried to contact valve? No? Well I have, they won't even reply, nice of em! I just took the crappy thing back and was done with it, not wasting my time on it. Alternatively, if you're not lazy, you could look for re-call notices on the game, or perhaps try and contact Valve via e-mail, maybe even microsoft, chances are if three people here have the problem, thousands of others world wide will also have the problem. Search google thoroughly for an answer  Otherwise do what I did, return it!


----------



## |nt3nSe^ **

OMFg - u have to do 3 simple things ...

1) go to run in startmenu and type regedit
look for a previously saved tab called valve( if u have installed a valve 
exe b4 hand) and open it. then look for a cfg called ..
( your ip adress:cd keyort ) edit it by changing the target from the 
previous version to the CZ target
2) open the exe 
3) it will ask for a cd key : type the one you previously had


----------



## tommy8748

Yup I have the same problem with Battlefield 1942 it sucks balls when you buy an expensive game and you can't install it. But on the other hand Counter-strike 1.6 works fine for me I just got banned for 1 year for hacking.


----------



## rizalfarhan

hello im new i bought a CS:CZ cd,but when i insert it in my laptop it suddenly pops out crimes of wars. how to install CS:CZ without installing the secondary games ? I just wanna install the primary game.(sorry, bad english.) haha,primary wpns and secondary wpns.


----------



## epidemik

You could try installing steam. Create an account or use an existing account to go to the "My Games" tab. Then click "Activate Steam Product" and type in the serial on the box. It should then show you which games you own and give you an option to download them rather than use the CD (which sounds like its causing you problems)


----------



## dubesinhower

epidemik said:


> You could try installing steam. Create an account or use an existing account to go to the "My Games" tab. Then click "Activate Steam Product" and type in the serial on the box. It should then show you which games you own and give you an option to download them rather than use the CD (which sounds like its causing you problems)



yea steam is probably your best bet. you can install the game by downloading it through steam. you dont even need any disks.


----------



## rizalfarhan

what is the system requirement to install CS:CZ?


----------



## Ambushed

Dammm this is a old thread!



rizalfarhan said:


> what is the system requirement to install CS:CZ?



Have a geez on steampowered.com


----------



## epidemik

Ambushed said:


> Dammm this is a old thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a geez on steampowered.com



Well, I give him props for using the search feature :good: (kinda, this probably would have been fine as its own thread but oh well)

To give this post a little bit of meaning , heres the specs

Intel Pentium III, 96 MB RAM, 16 MB VRAM, 500 MB free hard disk space


----------



## kings12345

what to do for installing  counter strike condition zero on windows 7 32-bit OS why it is not installing pls help me


----------

